# Miniature breeders in TX area?



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Calliope Poodles

This miniature breeder is in Richardson. Poodle Rescue of Houston can probably recommend others in your area. Good luck!


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Bluebonnet Poodle Club has a breeders section! All very well known breeders on there! Good luck!

And most the breeders meet here in Houston so they are all relatively close too....


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I got Trev from a breeder here in Central Texas, Michale Parks. To be perfectly honest, I didn't make sure that he does health screening or anything. I know he has nice dogs with good temperaments. My manager at Petsmart helped mentor him in poodles, and she was the one who told me that he had a puppy with an underbite that Michael was willing to just give me since I was a friend of his friend. I couldn't say no to a beautiful puppy that was free, KWIM? I've since looked at his website, it's not very complete nor has it been updated recently, but from looking at what is there I do believe he does health screening. All that to say, there is an email address on the website if you think perhaps you are interested and want to know more about this guy. I'm sort of on the fence about him tbh, I just thought I'd throw him out there so you have another option. MiPar Poodles Home

And for those of you who are curious, yes, I will be much more careful with my next dogs. I've since learned a lot of new things about what to look for in a breeder and will ask more questions next time.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you tried Morning Glory in San Antonio, TX? Morning Glory Poodles

I know she works closely with Richard (Aery).


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

My husband, daughter, and I did visit the poodle rescue in Houston, and though we didn't find a dog for us, it was a very nice facility. Just thought I'd update everyone on that.  Also, I have contacted several people from the Bluebonnet Poodle Club, but several haven't gotten back to me yet. I suspect several might be out of town at dog shows, etc.


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

I did notice with the breeders that Tuesdays and Wednesdays were their best days to get in touch. They are sooo busy its ridiculous and it wouldn't hurt to call back after a few days to a week if you don't hear from them. Hopefully you don't get into the 2 week phone tag....uhh! It felt so hopeless!


----------

